# DRI deed back done - still have a prior deposit credit at Interval International



## dward51 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have a question.

We finally completed our deed back of our only DRI property this month.  However I still have a trade credit on Interval International from where I deposited our week for last July 4th, last year.  It's good until July of 2019 and our II account is paid also.

I would presume that credit on II is still valid and can be used like normal. II "sold" my July 4th week I deposited last year so in effect I have already paid for that credit/deposit.  Has anyone had any experience with a credit/deposit from a prior year at II after a deed back of the principal property?


----------



## donnaval (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a deposit in II when I did my deed back.  No issues with DRI or II.  I made a good exchange with it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2018)

your II membership is totally separate yes.


----------



## janej (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a similar situation.   The DRI website shows that I am not qualified for the program because of this condition:

All future reservations must be cancelled or traveled on prior to submitting a request. Does not apply to certain Fixed Week/Fixed Unit deeded week owners who have their reservation automatically booked in advance. Please call the Transitions team on 1.855.342.3689 for more information.
I called the transition team and I was told even if I deposit to RCI or II, I have to wait until I use the exchanged week.    Looks like this is not the case.    I have a 3 bedroom lockoff.   I used the 1 bedroom side with the new Destination Xchange program for August reservation.   I have not done anything to the 2 bedroom yet.  I just would like to take care of it so that I can move on with the Transition program before 2019 MF is due.   Should I just deposit to RCI?    I have never deposited the week to II before.   I will have to pay to add it first, right?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## dward51 (Aug 6, 2018)

> your II membership is totally separate yes.



That is what I though.

As to the deposit and the deed back...

My situation is a little different than janej's above post, as this is a deposit of July 4th week from last year still on the II books.  The DRI deed back from this year is complete and closed and my II credit is still there, so I guess I can still trade that week for something.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 7, 2018)

Patri said:


> On the recommended site, I kept seeing that acronym. Searched for its meaning but nowhere was it clearly explained. I did figure it out for myself.
> But people certainly don't have to retire early. Hopefully the advice is great for those who want to work to 65 and beyond, too.





dward51 said:


> That is what I though.
> 
> As to the deposit and the deed back...
> 
> My situation is a little different than janej's above post, as this is a deposit of July 4th week from last year still on the II books.  The DRI deed back from this year is complete and closed and my II credit is still there, so I guess I can still trade that week for something.



Please let us know after you use your vacation exchange week. Do you still have an account with II?
I am betting Yes! Please keep your II active "only" if you plan to use it.


----------

